

How to Hustle – A mailing list for hustle tips - panteravaca
http://n.myrpi.org/howtohustle/

======
ryanelkins
I'd kind of like to see an actual post before I sign up. Your first post is
short and just telling me what to expect - why not just give me a real post so
I can see what I'd be getting? Right now you're asking me to sign up without
really giving me any idea of what I might be getting in return.

~~~
panteravaca
First thanks for the comment, now to answer your feedback, the reason I
haven't provided the first post yet is because I am still working on it! I
expect to have the first post finished by (hopefully) this weekend, and then I
will post it on next Monday. I will update the landing page with the blog
posts as I post them also so future visitors can see some of the content/all
of the content before deciding to sign up. I hope this provides an
understandable excuse!

~~~
jacquesm
Suggestion: write two or three posts, publish them at your regular interval
and then re-launch.

~~~
panteravaca
I will certainly re-post with an update as soon as I have more content, thanks
for the feedback!

------
panteravaca
Hey everyone, I just posted the first blog post and sent the first email out
on the mailing list.

Here is the Medium Publication: [https://medium.com/how-to-
hustle](https://medium.com/how-to-hustle)

Here is where you can subscribe to the mailing list:
[https://tinyletter.com/How-to-Hustle](https://tinyletter.com/How-to-Hustle)

Feel free to provide feedback and criticism!

